# Best Assassin Build



## ArcOfCorinth

I enjoyed reading the best archer build. What do you think the best assassin build is? I've always been partial to a mixture of Rogue, Assassin and Shadowdancer.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

As many assassin levels as you can, with a Mirror of Mental Prowess, mostly int, followed by dex.

Warp in to whomever you want to kill, 30 ft. away, observe and death attack.  If you're paranoid, you can invest in Colossal Scorpion Poison (price listed in the BoVD) which deals initial/secondary damage of 4d6 str or another con draining poison.  Or heck, you can use the Shot on the Run feat to step in then step out.  Don't forget haste


----------



## Dash Dannigan

I personally never liked sacrificing what few feats my assassin had to qualify for the shadow dancer PrC, instead I went a different route. Ultimately (a 12th lvl char) for fun I'd go with:

Strongheart Halfling (FR)
Ftr2/Rgr1/Rog4/Assn5
Feats: Ambidexterity, Expertise, Improved Initiative, Iron Will, Off-Hand Parry, Quick Draw, Quicker than the Eye, Track, Two-Weapon Fighting, Weapon Finesse (dagger), Weapon Focus (dagger).

Get a good buckler magically enhanced and couple of magical daggers and this lil bro is set. Maybe not the best/maxed-out sort of character but one I'd like to try, having played an Assassin previously that went all rogue/assn. More feats are nice for an Assassin. If not into dual-wielding I at least recommend picking up 1 or 2 levels of fighter for those extra feats. This should produce a more durable, adventuring sort of Assassin, plus it's neat to be able to Track and take favored enemy (human, elf, dwarf, etc) with that level of ranger.


----------



## ArcOfCorinth

Ok, here's how she looks right now. 

Japha
Female Rogue 7/Assassin 1/Shadowdancer 2

She sneaks for +5d6 and can hide in plain sight to really pull off the kill. She has darkvision and plenty of Uncanny Dodge effects. I don't have her character sheets available right now though. 

Her stats were something like this: Str 12 Dex 20 Con 18 Int 18 Wis 12 Cha 18


----------



## silvertable81

Assassin9/ex=Paladin1/ Blackguard 10


----------



## Trine

silvertable81 said:
			
		

> *Assassin9/ex=Paladin1/ Blackguard 10 *



How would you qualify for the Assassin or Blackguard PrC's with only a single level of Paladin? (In that list, Paladin is the only class that can be taken at level 1.)


----------



## ArcOfCorinth

He probably took 10 levels of paladin and converted 10 into Blackguard levels.


----------



## Roland Delacroix

A mid-high level Druid can sneak in anywhere and slay pretty easily as well.  Or just drop some poison in a cup, they can use natural poisons with no problem and get Craft: Poison as a skill.


----------



## Amroth

Something that people can often miss with this build is the versatility of throwing in a level or two of monk... besides the good saves, a monk/rogue/assassin will get the monks iterative attacks every +4 BAB... more attacks mean more sneak attack dice, and you can flurry of blows 

Also it looks cool if you do your death attack with your bare hands <reaches over and snaps neck with a slight touch>


----------



## Kae'Yoss

Amroth said:
			
		

> *Something that people can often miss with this build is the versatility of throwing in a level or two of monk... besides the good saves, a monk/rogue/assassin will get the monks iterative attacks every +4 BAB... more attacks mean more sneak attack dice, and you can flurry of blows *




Or you just dial-wield. Two-Weapon fighting really pays off for sneak attack users!


----------



## Chun-tzu

Amroth said:
			
		

> *Something that people can often miss with this build is the versatility of throwing in a level or two of monk... besides the good saves, a monk/rogue/assassin will get the monks iterative attacks every +4 BAB... more attacks mean more sneak attack dice, and you can flurry of blows
> *




Actually, they DON'T gain iterative attacks at the Monk's rate. Monk BAB stacks in a funny way with other classes, but the bottom line is that if you multiclass a Monk, you lose out on your unarmed attacks (even multi-classing with Fighter). Check the example in Oriental Adventures.

Still, a couple levels of Monk is VERY useful, and works perfectly for a ninja-feel. Hey, free shuriken proficiency.


----------



## rekiem_deos

Rekiem
Human 
str 14
dex 18
con 12
int 18
wiz 12
cha 14

Lv1 rogue            dogde mobilty 1d6 SA
Lv2 rogue            Evasion 
Lv3 Rogue           Telling Blow 2d6 SA
Lv1 SwashBuckler Weapon Finesse
Lv2 Ranger          Track
Lv3 Ranger          Two-Weapon Fighting  Spring Attack
Lv1 Assassin        Death Attack  3d6 SA , Poison Use , Spells Lv1 (snipershot + DA)
Lv2 Assassin        Uncanny Dogde
Lv3 Assassin        Improve Two Weapon Fighting 4d6 SA , Spells Lv2 
                         (Invisibility +  wraithstrike combo recommended in a full attack round)
Lv4 Assassin         at this point use two keen kukries for 15 -20 crit range 
Lv5 Assassin         5d6 SA , Spells Lv3 , Improved Uncanny dogde
Lv6 Assassin         Blind Fight
Lv7 Assassin         6d6 SA , Spells Lv4 ( at least Greater invisibilty )
Lv1 Telflammar      Shadow Jump , Shadow sight ( let combat in deeper Darkness)
      ShadowLord     
Lv2 Telflammar      Shadow Blur , Greater Two Weapon fighting 
      ShadowLord
Lv3 Telflammar      
      ShadowLord
Lv4 Telflammar     Shadow Punce (the greater of your combos can make full attacks after
      ShadowLord                         a teleportation spell or ability)
Lv2 Swashbuckler  Grace +1,  ability focus (death Attack)
Lv3 Swashbuckler  Insightful strike (add your great inteligence to the damage)
Lv5 Telflammar     / base +1 class level       Shadow Discorporation /  ???
      ShadowLord  

Now for level 21 i recommend the last Telflammar shadowlord level to stack the 6 levels with the 7 levels of assassin for the Dc of you Death attack.
Put all your efforts in upgrade your INT and secondary your DEX
BAse attack 15 if you take the death attack way or BA 16 if you prefer one more attack

Pros : The combo of numerous attacks ( Six attacks if Death attack Way or Seven with any other plus one from a good boot of haste) So lots of attack great chances of score crits with a keen kukries and with the combos for flat flooting you can make devastating damage  with Sneak attacks and crits + TElling Blow feat. 

Pros : Good Dc for spells , Death Attack and more Hp than a normal Rogue / Assassin build
Pros : and a skillful Character plus Track Feat and some survival options You are the Bounty Hunter 

Pros : now assassin can be neutral so get fun in a normal party you charcater can do all cast spells... kill with quickness and lethalness... infiltrate... and track you do all except tanking and healing =D 

Cons : Terrible Will Base bonus this is your principal weak point so the strategy i use is always be sneaky and try to devaste the supossed enem caster i ask my cleric for protection from alignment yo evade severals mind affecting attacks 

Cons  : some may think that i have few dice of Sneak Attack (SA) but it compesates largely with the quantity of attacks... the resources telflammar and assassin spells give me for flat footing and obvioslu the Telling Blow Feat with keen kukries by the way A crti Score to a flat footed character stack the sneak attack and another Dosis of sneak attack thanks the Tellling blow feat so start calculating the masive damage and damage per round

You know the tactics and now you know the way for a perfect Assassin maybe are better builds i am sure but this one guarantice Lots of fun and Deadly combat all will fear you. (even the Tank of your team)

Take care all 

WIth Love for Rol  

Zahk


----------



## phindar

A friend of mine came up with a pretty good build that he never played, it went Ranger->Paladin->Assassin->Blackguard at 11th level.  I'd have to dig up the stats to see the specifics.


----------



## the_mighty_agrippa

Trine said:
			
		

> How would you qualify for the Assassin or Blackguard PrC's with only a single level of Paladin? (In that list, Paladin is the only class that can be taken at level 1.)




Still trying to figure that one out myself.  All of the ASN prereqs are crossclassed for pallys.


----------



## Sejs

I've always been partial to the Monk/Rogue/Assassin, myself.

Always loved the Lawful Evil hitman image, and yeah.. being able to Death Attack with your bare hands is just beautiful.  Particularly if you've got any decent ability with disguise.

Ho-hum, just a simple, innocuous, unarmed peasant or other social invisible.  Walk by.  Snap.  Vanish.


----------



## Particle_Man

silvertable81 said:
			
		

> Assassin9/ex=Paladin1/ Blackguard 10




You mean this friend?


----------



## satori01

Green Dragon Shaman 7/ Assassin 8/ Dragon Disciple 5 would be interesting.  It is a build that yields you a lot of HP, (D10 for Dragon Shaman, D12 for DD), w/o a lot of overlap in abilities.


1) Water breathing as an EX

2)Draconic Aura, Touch of Vitality, 3d6 Breath Weapon from Dragon Shaman usable 1d4 rounds.

3) Hide in Plain sight , Improved Uncanny Dodge, Sneak Attack 4d6, Death Attack, Posion Use, Spontaneous Spells from the nifty Assassin Spell List.

4)+4 Natural Armor increase,(+1 from Dragon Shaman, +3 from DD),  +4 STR Bonus, Blindsense, and a once per day Breath weapon for 2d8 damage.  Claw/Claw/Bite Routine.

Another option if you have access to Dragon Magic would be to replace some of the Dragon Disciple and/or Assassin levels with the Hand of the Winged Master PrC levels.  5 levels in that PrC will get you d8 HPs and an extra 2d6 Sneak Attack.

A Draconic Assassin seems like it would be a fun character to play.


----------



## RigaMortus2

I would think a Ninja would be a better base class than Rogue if you are worrying about assassinating someone.  If you just want to do Sneak Attack damage in melee, then a Rogue is better, but I don't consider that an "assassin".

Someone that can poison their target's food is how I picture an assassin.  Someone who sneaks into a targets home and kills them in their sleep.  Someone who "snipes" and takes out their target in one hit (a la Death Attack).  All of these a Ninja/Assassin I think can do better than a Rogue/Assassin.  MHO

Just want to Note: I am not even a big fan of the Ninja as written, because they seem like a solo class to me, with a specific purpose in mind (sneaking into someone's home and killing them for example) as highlighted above.  Something that isn't very common in a party-based campaign, or a non-urban based one.


----------



## Felix

rekiem_deos,

You have a very admirable post-count/post-necromancy ratio at the moment. Welcome to the boards.

And this thread nearly 4 years dead...


----------



## hanniball

Felix said:
			
		

> rekiem_deos,
> 
> You have a very admirable post-count/post-necromancy ratio at the moment. Welcome to the boards.
> 
> And this thread nearly 4 years dead...




I'm sure Complete Scoundrel can provide some newfound insight into what would be considered the "best" assassin build.  Can anyone here lend some suggestions from this source?


Being that I do not have access to this book, I can only offer up what I consider to be the quintessential Assassin build without it:

Rog 3/Ftr 2/Assassin 9/Telflammar Shadowlord 6

This build focuses entirely on the Death Attack ability, evensofaras to include the Ability focus: Death Attack feat and utilizing Assassin Daggers.  Int>Dex>Con>Cha>Str>Wis

Either way...just my 2 cp


----------



## Deset Gled

A character I had a lot of fun with...

No-name Character
Human
Rog5/Ass8

STR 14 + 4 (item) = 18
DEX 12
CON 14
WIS 8
INT 17 + 3 (levels) +4 (item) = 24
CHA 11

Feats:
Arcane Strike (3rd level spells)
Ability Focus
EWP: Bastard Sword
Power Attack (Str 13+)
Raptor School [Tactical]
Weapon Focus: Bastard Sword (EWP)

Significant Items:
Ring of Chameleon Power
Belt of Giant Strength (+4)
Glove of Storing
Headband of Intellect (+4)
Sally (intelligent bastard sword/katana with a number of abilities)

Basic tactics: 
Keep Sally in the Glove of Storing.  On your turn, use a free action to pull Sally out of the glove, switch grip to two hands, attack, switch grip back to one hand, and re-store the sword.  This is mainly done just to be cinematic.
Use HIPS of Invisibility to hide.  Spend three rounds observing target, casting True Strike and other buffs, then attack with full 2-for-1 power attack, and a pretty impressing save against a Death Attack.  Save DC 27 (10 +8[level] +7[INT] +2[AF]), average 69 damage per attack (1d10+3[weapon] + 22[PA] + 4d4[AS] + 4[STR] + 7d6[SA]).  It takes a while to set up, but not many things survive.

Not terribly min-maxed, but decent powered and very fun.


----------



## Particle_Man

Chun-tzu said:
			
		

> Actually, they DON'T gain iterative attacks at the Monk's rate. Monk BAB stacks in a funny way with other classes, but the bottom line is that if you multiclass a Monk, you lose out on your unarmed attacks (even multi-classing with Fighter). Check the example in Oriental Adventures.




an advantage of 3.5 is that this is no longer true with monks.  I wonder if 3.5 has more monk/assassins than 3.0, when this post was (validly for 3.0) made.


----------



## Unforsaken

*Try this out *

Ranger:1/Fighter:2/Paladin Of Tyrranny:3/Assassin:10/Telflammar Shadowlord:6

*Why?*
-Ranger gives you the nessesary skillpoints and class skills to become an assassin+boosts your fort and reflex saves+track bonus feat+favourite enemy
-Fighter gives you feats+boosts your fort
-paladin of tyrrany Adds CHA mod on saving throws which is vital for your poor Will saving throw+immunity diseases+aura of despair (-2 saves,concider it as a boost to your death attack or help to your party's spellcasters)

*Feats:*

dodge,mobility,spring attack,blind fight(TSl prerequisites),
elusive target, craven,telling blow,power attack,improved critical(or a keen weapon)
(telling blow adds sneak attack on critical hits,craven adds +1dmg per char level whenever you deal sneak attack,ellussive target minimises the dmg you take from attacks due to power attack which is vital for shadow discorporation ability of TSl)
Consider combat expertise and improved combat expertise,protection devotion(to boost your defencive abillity)and law devotion to boost your to-hit.
also consider taking the disciple of darkness feat to become a 2 level disciple of dispater, to lower your critical threat range to 12-20(which is really TOO much and i dont adopt it)

this built works either with a two handed sword (18-20 threat range) or with two weapon fighting.i have to admit that it works better with two weapon fighting but due to lack of feats i use a two-handed)

consider taking two levels of Rogue to gain the evasion but then you'll loose the +16 base attack at 20lvl and the 4th attack.Or take them when you go epic.

*Assassin Spells*

*1st:* shock and awe, disguise self,ghost sound,distract assailant

*2nd*:invisibillity,swift invisibillity,darkness,iron silence

*3rd* and most USEFULL level:
-*WRAITH STRIKE*(swift,all attacks Vs target's touch AC)
-*SADISM*(standard,for every 10dmg you inflict you gain +1 to hit,+1 saves,+1skill checks for the following round)
-*MASOCHISM*(as sadism but damage taken not inflicted)
deeper darkness(you can see clearly through all kinds of darkness as a TSl)
amorphous form(to infiltrate),absorb weapon

*4th*:freedom of movement,dimension door,greater invisibillity and my favourite,*cursed blade*(swift,dmg inflicted cannot be healed by any means and creature slained cannot be ressurected,not even with a wish or a miracle spell before a remove curse spell is cast on the body)

Telflammar spells (choose those you like from the list)

*HElpfull clothing and gear:*

-deathstrike bracers,5.000gp 3/d after activation can deal critical hits and sneak attacks to oozes,plants,elementals,constructs and undead.

-greater truedeath crystal,(weapon augmentation crystal)10.000gp deal critical hits and sneak attack to undead +1d6 dmg+ ignores misschance of incorporeal creatures.

-belt of battle,12.000gp 3charges per day.if you spend one charge you can take another move action,two charges-one standard action,three charges-a full round action(great item for its price)

-concider greater slick,shadow,silent move armor properties all for gp +15escape artist,hide,move silently and dark

-Try to find a ring of wizardryIII,70.000gp(a bit expensive for a ring but doubles all 3rd level vital spells that you can cast)

-whichever you choose,two handed or two weapon fighting try morrow crashing(+3) and wounding(+2) weapon properties,each cause 1 CON dmg on hit 
    or collision(+2)(+5 dmg) and curse spewing(+3)(-1d4 att,saves, checks,no save,affects each target once,on critical,even if not subjected to the extra dmg of critical hits and sneak att dmg)


Hope i helped you 

PS:*ALL feats,spells and gear are taken from OFFICIAL D&D 3rd and 3,5 edition Books.*


----------



## Unforsaken

^^^craven also gives a -2 on saves Vs fear effects and spells with  the fear discriptor,and you can't have craven if you are immune in fear by any means.


----------



## Sharkon

A very good assassin is : ninja 5 assassin HD-5   and i will tell you why.If you combine spells such as wraithstrike or find the gap  with ninja's ghost step ability your opponent will have an AC equal  to 10 + his deflection modifier. that is almost nothing... I used this strategy and played in combat expertise so my AC was high and did not miss in attack roles


----------



## Viktyr Gehrig

Rogue 4/Swashbuckler 3/Assassin 9/Unseen Seer 1/Avenging Executioner 3.

Daring Outlaw, TWF, ITWF, GTWF, Deadly Precision, Poison Expert, Poison Master, Darkstalker.

Standard tactic is to cast _disguise self_ until close to target, hide in plain sight, cast _greater invisibility_, poison your blades (use black lotus extract DC 21 and 3d6+3/3d6+3 Con damage because of your feats), cast _wraithstrike_, and drop 6 13d6 (+Int + Enhancement + Greater Wounding) touch attacks square in the target's back. If the Constitution damage doesn't kill him, and the sneak attack damage doesn't kill him... well, if he panics, you finish him off. If he starts trying to *find* you, _dimension door_ out and go kill the guy who hired you for this hit. You done got set up.

Anyway, after you're done, you _dimension door_ away, clean yourself up, and drop the _invisibility_. Go find somewhere private to drop your _disguise self_.

In a standard party, you have everything you need to fulfill the skillmonkey role and you're a *spectacular* striker.


----------

